# External video output to Skype (Video source)



## Matthew N (Aug 10, 2017)

I am not sure if this thread has existed before, but it would be handy to be able to output as a video source, in order to mount as a skype webcam.

This would enable broadcast video conferencing with the ability to make on the fly changes to the stream, change input video sources, and add transforms from a gallery.
This would be especially handy for doing on the fly training sessions, which could be simultaneously recorded for review and or posting to youtube at a later stage fr FAQ's etc.


----------



## Matthew N (Aug 13, 2017)

perhaps an output to virtual camera??


----------



## Jack0r (Aug 13, 2017)

Pretty new plugin but should do what you want: https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/obs-virtualcam.539/


----------

